# Cowgirls Pastrami



## slosmoke (Jul 27, 2010)

Been awhile since I made it back to the site.Looking for the above recipe.Did a search and for some reason came up 0.I did some Elk roasts using just tender quick and brown sugar and turned out great.Came across the pastrami deal and I gotta try it .Have a neck roast in the frig ..Cant find the Cowgirls recipe for some reason,can I get some help please .Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you tried goin to her site directly?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

SloSmoke..here it is... http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2008/09/venison-pastrami-hot-german-potato.html   abd 

and here... http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2009/02/venison-pastrami.html  

I use it for beef too. Hope this helps!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

I found the old post here too...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73433/venison-pastrami  

Good luck SloSmoke!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 28, 2010)

As usual, Jeanie comes to the rescue of Q lovers. Gee what a great gal! Now you know why I consider her the Queen of Q.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 28, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> As usual, Jeanie comes to the rescue of Q lovers. Gee what a great gal! Now you know why I consider her the Queen of Q.


I'll second that


----------



## slosmoke (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you. I did visit your site,there is enough ideas to fill a year of trying things you have made.Summer is a busy time.I just did a 40 lb batch of salmon for a party that I could not make due to other stuff happening.Again thank you .


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you Rich and Mrs B! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Slosmoke, your salmon sounds great! I bet it was tasty!!

Thanks for checking out my blog, I appreciate it.


----------

